# GB - 300G Colourbits ORDER IS IN!!!



## target

Richard spotted this item and I have decided to see if there is enough interest to do a group buy. We would need at least 20 containers to be bought to get free shipping.

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/color...0g-p-5480.html

Let me know if you are interested and how many you want. I don't know when the sale ends so the quicker the better.

1 - clownloachlover paid picked up
1 - 2wheelsx2 paid picked up
2 - target paid picked up
1 - kemi paid picked up
2 - adz1 paid picked up
3 - seahorse fanatic paid
2 - AWW paid
2 - ibenu paid
1 - smiladon paid picked up
1 - crazy72 paid picked up
2 - lo sai paid
2 - budahrox paid picked up
4 - canadian aqua farm paid picked up

20/20


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks for organizing, Daniel.


----------



## target

No worries, now to see if we get enough bites.


----------



## kemi

I would like one, how are we going to pay?


----------



## Adz1

i could take a couple.(2)

just another question.
could it not be anything from the site in the group buy?
in case others want somthing else would stil put us over the $200 mark.....


----------



## target

kemi said:


> I would like one, how are we going to pay?


I am thinking paypal, or cash, depending on where you are. If using paypal, you will need to add a little extra to ccover the fee.



Adz1 said:


> i could take a couple.(2)
> 
> just another question.
> could it not be anything from the site in the group buy?
> in case others want somthing else would stil put us over the $200 mark.....


Yeah, I guess it could be anything. I just don't want to be left holding a ton of stuff.


----------



## Adz1

target said:


> I am thinking paypal, or cash, depending on where you are. If using paypal, you will need to add a little extra to ccover the fee.
> 
> Yeah, I guess it could be anything. I just don't want to be left holding a ton of stuff.


i understand that not being left holding stuff...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Adz1 said:


> i understand that not being left holding stuff...


Trust me about the money up front part.....don't ask me how I know. Then if you have left over stuff, extra money for the discus when you sell it on BCA.


----------



## target

That's the plan. Should have mentioned that in the original post. Payment would be required up-front. Thanks


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Put me down for 3 x 300g.


----------



## Adz1

target said:


> That's the plan. Should have mentioned that in the original post. Payment would be required up-front. Thanks


at least your close..lOL
how close to me are you?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Adz1 said:


> at least your close..lOL
> how close to me are you?


Adrian, Daniel works downtown close to where I work. So if you can make it over there and this goes ahead, I can cover you and we can meet up, no problem.


----------



## Captured Moments

That link at the top doesn't work. It leads to 404 page error. What exactly are you guys buying?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Captured Moments said:


> That link at the top doesn't work. It leads to 404 page error. What exactly are you guys buying?


Tetra Color bits from mops.ca. Better link:

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/colorbits-300g-p-5480.html


----------



## Captured Moments

2wheelsx2 said:


> Tetra Color bits from mops.ca. Better link:
> 
> http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/colorbits-300g-p-5480.html


 Thanks. I have more than enough fish food for now.


----------



## target

Thanks for the better link Gary. Adrian, I am actually in Pitt Meadows now for the next 2 months. BUt, meeting with Gary is a good option. thanks for the help.


----------



## ibenu

2 for me please!!


----------



## target

Got you on the list Lisa. We are now up to 14.


----------



## seanyuki

Also worth getting meds there too....like API Furan 2 for $6.44 & Mardel Maracyn-Two(24 pk) for $17.59.......unfortunately I just ordered the API Furan 2 850gm


----------



## Smiladon

Sign me up for one.

I can pick up from Anthony's place once its here


----------



## Smiladon

If you get enough bites and this goes through, let me know and I will pay upfront (since thats the rule). Again, since Anthony is the closest, I would prefer him to be the middle man (if he doesn't mind).

I just love to see his tanks


----------



## crazy72

I'd be interested in one too. Gary, would you mind adding mine to your pile?


----------



## hondas3000

if you can get a big group order, you may work out a better deal with them as well.


----------



## target

Maybe, we only need 4 more for the free shipping.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

crazy72 said:


> I'd be interested in one too. Gary, would you mind adding mine to your pile?


Sure, no problem, Franck. I can pick up yours too and pony up for it.


----------



## crazy72

2wheelsx2 said:


> Sure, no problem, Franck. I can pick up yours too and pony up for it.


Thanks Gary. Much appreciated. And thanks Daniel for setting this up.


----------



## target

No worries. Glad to help out.


----------



## hondas3000

anyone in Burnaby where I can pick up? I would like 4 if I can pick up in burnaby .


----------



## target

Once again, we can ask Gary, you mind holding 4 for hondas3000? If so, then we have our numbers.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Sure, I can be the Burnaby repository if anyone wants to come pick up. Or if you work downtown I can get it there too. I do have to warn you that I have two little children, so my hours that I can meet are somewhat restrictive compared to others who are single without children.


----------



## target

Thanks Gary. I also can meet downtown if people want. Just to be clear, right now I am living in Pitt Meadows. I can easily meet in Coquitlam/Port Moody area though.

OK, looks like we have our numbers. Let me know how you want to pay and I will start to collect the money.

If you pay by paypal, please put a note on your payment as to who you are and also let me know here that you have made a payment. My paypal address is [email protected]

Thanks,


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Better double check about taxes & any other fees.


----------



## Adz1

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Better double check about taxes & any other fees.


agreed, would not be a nice surprise.


----------



## target

Alright. I will double check and make sure. Please hold payments until I get back to you.


----------



## target

Well, thanks for the tip there guys. There is a little bit of GST added. Price per container is $11.54 cash, and $11.89 paypal.

If you pay by paypal, please put a note on your payment as to who you are and also let me know here that you have made a payment. My paypal address is [email protected]

Thanks again,


----------



## 2wheelsx2

So then it's one for me, one for Franck and 4 for Honda3000 so I'm responsible for 6 in total right?


----------



## target

If you are covering both their costs for them then yep, I gues so.


----------



## hondas3000

Sorry Daniel but I have to back out and have it ship to my door instead, I want to save a few buck but its too much of a favor to ask since everyone is busy. 

Thanks Gary for the offer.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

No problem Honda3000. If you're buying 4, the savings is probably negligible from shipping to your door anyway.


----------



## target

Anyone else know how they want to pay? Thanks


----------



## target

Bump it up. Still waiting to hear from everyone. Thanks


----------



## Adz1

my money just went via paypal,
2 cans = $23.78.


----------



## target

Thanks Adrian


----------



## Adz1

payment sent for Budahrox via paypal.
from Adz1.
2 cans = 23.78


----------



## budahrox

Thanks Adrian
You da man!!!!
Cheers!!


----------



## silvciv888

this thing still open or the order is complete?


----------



## target

still open, let me know how many you want and I will add it. my paypal is listed in the previos posts.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I got mine and Franck's (Crazy72). Meet you during the week.


----------



## target

Sounds good Gary.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

I just sent $47.56 via Paypal for 4 containers. Thank-you for organizing this group buy.


----------



## budahrox

Yes, thanks very much Daniel
Cheers!!


----------



## target

You're welcome guys. Getting close to having all the payments in.


----------



## target

OK, I now have enough people confirmed to make this order go through. I will be submitting it tomorrow, Monday, May 10 at noon. If you haven't made arrangements for the payment yet, please do so before then or I will have to leave you off. Thanks.


----------



## Adz1

target said:


> OK, I now have enough people confirmed to make this order go through. I will be submitting it tomorrow, Monday, May 10 at noon. If you haven't made arrangements for the payment yet, please do so before then or I will have to leave you off. Thanks.


thanks for putting this together Daniel...


----------



## target

Welcome Adrian


----------



## target

Last chance. Order goes in at noon today. Thanks


----------



## Smiladon

Hope I am not too late. I just paid $10.99 for one.

I was preparing for my exam (which was today morning) and didn't have a chance to look at this.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

target said:


> Well, thanks for the tip there guys. There is a little bit of GST added. Price per container is $11.54 cash, and $11.89 paypal.
> 
> If you pay by paypal, please put a note on your payment as to who you are and also let me know here that you have made a payment. My paypal address is [email protected]
> 
> Thanks again,


Did you see that post, Smiladon? If you paid by paypal it's 11.89. Probably not a big deal as you can pay Target the difference on pickup, but I don't want to speak for him.


----------



## target

yeah, you can cover the rest when you pick up. You aren't too late, order just went in. 3-5 days for delivery. I will update here when it comes in.


----------



## Smiladon

I didnt see it..sorry. I will pay the remaining during pickup 

As I mentioned earlier, I was preparing for my MCSE exam which I had to write today morning, so I didn't have any time to check BCAquaria. All I did the last few days was reply to PMs.

I did pass the exam, so I am happy!


----------



## target

Excellent, always nice to pass an exam.


----------



## silvciv888

doh. totally forgot about this.


----------



## target

LOL, sry. I may have an extra can in the order. I will let you know when they arrive.


----------



## target

Well, what I thought was my plants being delivered turned out to be the colorbits. So, the order is in.

Please make arrangements to come and collect them. I am in Pitt Meadows right now. PM for the address.

Also, I can bring them to downtown with me as well. Hope to hear from you all soon.


----------



## pieces71

any extra cans?why did I miss this?


----------



## target

As of right now there is maybe one extra, but it is already spoken for. I'll let you know how the pick-ups go.


----------



## target

Bump for those who may have missed this.....


----------



## crazy72

I'll pick mine up from Gary when he has them.

Thanks to both of you.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

crazy72 said:


> I'll pick mine up from Gary when he has them.
> 
> Thanks to both of you.


Franck, I'll have them after today if you want. However, I have to leave town for work on Saturday morning, so you can either come during the evenings this week or get them in a couple of weeks when I'm back.

Oops, spoke too soon. The earliest I would have them is tomorrow night. Conversely, don't you live close to downtown Franck? If so, I may be able to drop them after work.


----------



## target

Gary, I'll bring yours and Franck's when the plants arrive. Should be either today or tomorrow.


----------



## crazy72

Thanks guys. No, I don't live close to downtown. But there's really no rush. Let me know when you have them Gary, and either I'll come one evening this week or I'll wait until your back. That's no problem at all.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Ok, I'll let you know Franck.


----------



## target

Bump, let me know when you aer coming to get your food. Thanks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Franck, I'll have your colorbits today, so I'll PM you once I'm back in town (leaving tomorrow morning for work out of town).


----------



## crazy72

2wheelsx2 said:


> Franck, I'll have your colorbits today, so I'll PM you once I'm back in town (leaving tomorrow morning for work out of town).


Ok Gary. Thanks. Have a good trip.


----------



## target

To anyone who was wondering, sorry there is no extras on this shipment.


----------



## zooolara

mised on good deal ,again


----------

